# Lost friends, violent attack, rambling



## Karissima (Aug 26, 2014)

I have been reading topics for a bit now. This community is very welcoming, and I enjoy the support!

I lost some good friends to a violent attack a week ago. I feel like I should give a warning to everyone that this was a violent attack and I am only posting because I'm having haunting nightmares about it. I just need to talk it out, I guess. 

My wether, Reece, has a new doe companion. The two month doe has a new month old doe to sleep and play with.

We got a trio. The twins, our wether Reece and doe Clover, were a year old. Our doe Almond was four months. We faced some initial challenges, mostly because Reece and Clover were bottle fed and sought human company. Reece introduced us to many neighbors.

Clover was a gentle soul. I loved her, we spent so much time just being near each other. She loved to lean on me. She loved yellow maple leaves. I would gather them and give them to her.

Almond was skittish at first, but she was an avid climber and learned to climb onto one of the barn supports. I would always let her get the first few bites of feed before I put it in the trough. She loved shoulder scratches.

Clover was the matriarch. Our neighbor has a pair of lovely Doberman dogs, but Clover never liked them. When they barked she would put herself between me and the dogs.

Wednesday Clover was down. I tried rudimentary diagnostic but called the vet after about twenty minutes because I was beyond my depth. The vet diagnosed her with pregnancy toxemia. We were not aware that she was bred, but we asked the seller and they admitted that she had been running with a buck. She had bloody wounds all over, but the vet wasn't sure why.

The next day we got two babies, only two months, River and Rain. They got along very well with Almond, who was only six months. At 4 in the afternoon I checked on everyone, pet each neck, made sure no one was being mean, and went to get milk for the babies.

Forty minutes later I came home to silence. I saw a splash of white and ran to the barn. Almond was dead, bleeding. I panicked trying to find the others. Rain didn't make it either, though vet confirmed canine bites. Reece was hiding, River is terrified of dogs.

I guess that's all i have to say. I don't know if the sense of loss will go away. I hope it will fade? Clover was the best friend you could hope for. I miss her so much.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

I am very sorry about your loss.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I am so, so sorry about your losses.  :hug: Something needs to be done to the dog(s) that did this, they will be back.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

What a horrifying thing to happen. I'm so sorry you lost your friends and I hope the nightmares stop soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Karissima (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you all, I'm glad to have some understanding. 

Steps have been taken to ensure the dogs return only once. Neighbors have been informed and at least one has begun installation of a new fence.
We are looking into a guard animal.
I miss my friends every day. But my father in law helped ensure the graves are safe, and I hope the nightmares subside soon as well. 
I appreciate all of you. I wish I could find better words.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry this had to happen to you. I love dogs but something like this happens I want them gone. You saw white.. Did you mean a white dog? Do your neighbors have white dogs? 

I kind of know how you feel. Except they were my turkeys and not nearly as important to me as my goats are. I came home and my 5 turkeys were scattered all around mine and the neighbors yard and sure enough it was the neighbors dog. Iv brought him back to them MANY times warning them that if anything happens they would regret it because the latch on his lead was broken and they wouldn't fix it. And one day he killed all my turkeys. Luckily they got to him before I did and took him to an animal rescue but ended up paying for all my birds and damaged fencing. Sorry for the long story but I can only imagine how hard it is to loose them and I hope you can get past it and hopefully it won't happen again.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh no ! Im so sorry :hug:
Prayers for you and your lost friends . They sound like they were really wonderful little souls  
Make sure those dogs are looked after by your neighbors , cause they will come back . 
Again , I'm so sorry for your loses :hug:


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your pain. Please understand, the dogs will come back. You must beef up your fencing. You can shoot the dogs if you catch them but it won't bring back your lost babies.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I understand your pain. I started out with chickens a few years back. From baby chick's they spent 8 weeks in my bedroom. They were sweet. Love to be held. They almost purred like a cat. They followed me everywhere. After that they went to the barn till 16 weeks. Then the first day they were out in their coop I went out 20 minutes later and there was 2 dogs attacking them all. One of my chickens named stevie saw me and ran towards me before I could get to him the dog got him. I couldn't stop them and they almost turned on me. 

They belonged to my neighbors who I had a good relationship with. They fixed their fence and paid me back the damage cause by those dogs. I secured the coop. Put electric fencing up and when the new chickens arrived after two days they fell to the same fate. 
Once a animal kills, it will kill again. Like in my case. I killed the dogs during their attack and I don't regret it. 
I now have great pyrenees on my property. They have killed our neighbors dogs and coyotes and other predators. My goats would be dead without them.


----------



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I've been there too. Just beware the dog will return, my neighbor's dog did, resulting in a total of 3 kids dead. It takes awhile to heal from the loss. It will get easier. I found it a little easier with replacing them. Their deaths left a big hole in my heart. I filled it with the love from more goats. Note: I caught the dog the second time around and my husband put it down. Hugs to you during this difficult time.


----------



## Karissima (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank you.

The neighbors dogs are a pair of lovely Dobermans. Unfortunately, the breed is known to be a problem once they have killed.
They climbed the fence. We had a good discussion with the neighbor and he has started adding height to the fence and I'll be putting razor wire along all fences. The barbed wire isn't enough, apparently.
It won't bring my friends back. It will hopefully protect any new friends, though.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry...((HUGS))..Im happy to hear your nieghbors are taking this serious and doing their part...time will heal they heart aches and new friends will speed the recovery...

best wishes


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

My heart hurts for you. (((HUGS!!)))


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

All these stories are so heartbreaking , I'm so sorry for all of you :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Its good that your neighbors are taking steps to prevent their dogs from getting out again, but are they doing anything to help compensate you in any way for your loss? They can't bring your goat friends back, but they could help pay for new ones.

I admire your understanding the nature of dogs, but still, your goats were harmed by their dogs on your property.:sad:

I'm glad you are on good terms with your neighbors -- it could be much worse. I am just hoping that they do more than fix the fence.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, gosh....I'm so, so sorry  :hug: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are lucky the neighbors are so understanding and doing something about it.
I would still report it to animal control so it is on record. It is something to not take lightly.
Keep the vets report as well.

I am so very sorry for your loss.  It is never easy, losing something so special. :hug:


----------



## Karissima (Aug 26, 2014)

I finally felt safe letting Reece and Autumn out into the paddock area, after the extra height had been added to the fence. I had only just come in the back door when I heard barking. I ran outside with my gun, dog was in pasture, so I shot it.

Our neighbor has been very kind and understanding. He bought me a doe and delivered her to us following the dog/gun incident, so there are no ill feelings on either side.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yikes..Im so sorry you had to do that but thankfully were home to save your goats..saddly once a dog finds a play ground they will keep coming back..you did what was needed...


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. :-( Can you run a hot wire around the top and bottom of your fence? I have electric fencing all around my pasture. We have had a neighbor;s dog visit..but the fence "Bit" him and he ran away screaming. ;-)


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry that you were forced to shoot the dog but your goats can not protect themselves from a dog attack. Glad that you were there to save your goats.


----------



## Karissima (Aug 26, 2014)

I grew up with electric fences, and they are pretty effective, but they go down and I worry that one day the fence will be down/off and we won't know, so we haven't gone with that option.

I was sad to resort to a gun, but that dog climbed an eight foot fence and another four foot fence (to the paddock, in the time it took me to get in range) to kill. And goats aren't small, either, so I felt that a dog who would attack a forty or fifty pound adult goat was also a danger to humans.
I was mostly sad for our neighbor, and concerned that he would not understand. My husband called him at work after we could not get an answer at his door, and he was very understanding. Neither Reece or Autumn was harmed, as they made it into the barn and I got between them and the dog before I shot. The fact that the dog continued to charge with me in it's path, and I hesitated thinking it would turn, confirms to me that it was honestly a danger and a justified action.
It's a shame though. I wish it hadn't come to that.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Clover will never leave you, I believe that death can only strengthen bonds. I've said this before so i will say it again. I think in times of grieving it is a great idea to start redirecting your energy in grieving (or whilst grieving) to adoring. You have Reece and River to direct your love to and building bonds in times like this always result in the strongest and deepest of them all, because the bond isn't just between you and those two, it is between those two, yourself and Rain and Clover and Almond. However, having said this, I know it won't make your pain any less, no words can ever compare but you loved them, they loved you back and that's what matters xxx


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry about this, it is horrible and I feel so bad for those goats that are attacked by the dogs. 
I had a dog that would "play" with the goats, and I know she did not mean to but she killed two, so she went to a new home. She went to a awesome home in town and that is where she needed to be. It breaks my heart because I know she was just playing and running after them. I know she just ran them to death. No blood or bite marks at all.

I am so glad that they neighbor was so understanding and was not upset about you having to shot his dogs, that is great, but has he offered to pay you for the loss of the others and the vet bills?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good thing you were able to get in between them ! 
Good on you ! You had to do it , and like you said , the dog could have been a danger to humans as well. By taking that dog out, you might have saved a young child from getting mauled in the future , you never know. Sounds like the dog had issues. Either way , you had to do it.
I wouldn't have hesitated at all.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I understand all to well. Almost EXACT SAME thing happened to me.


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I didn't read comments but the ones that made it were river & reece?


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------

